# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Tìm hiểu spindle có đường nước xuyên cốt

## huuminhsh

em đang bí khi tìm hiểu cơ cấu trục xoay dẫn nước thì nhớ ra cái spindle có loại có đường nước xuyên cốt chắc cũng tương tự có bác nào có bản vẽ hay hình ảnh của nó ko cho em xin với .em đội ơn các bác em goole mãi mà ko ra.

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## terminaterx300

> em đang bí khi tìm hiểu cơ cấu trục xoay dẫn nước thì nhớ ra cái spindle có loại có đường nước xuyên cốt chắc cũng tương tự có bác nào có bản vẽ hay hình ảnh của nó ko cho em xin với .em đội ơn các bác em goole mãi mà ko ra.


món này dễ mà, google chữ Rotary Unions hay Rotary Joint ra cả đống hình thảm khảo nè

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## huuminhsh

> món này dễ mà, google chữ Rotary Unions hay Rotary Joint ra cả đống hình thảm khảo nè


Em bị bí ở phần làm kín nước khi có chuyển động quay. Phân vân là dùng bạc đạn có kín được ko.mà theo trong hình thì hình như dùng roan .nếu là roan thì cách chọn loại roan như thế nào

----------


## terminaterx300

> Em bị bí ở phần làm kín nước khi có chuyển động quay. Phân vân là dùng bạc đạn có kín được ko.mà theo trong hình thì hình như dùng roan .nếu là roan thì cách chọn loại roan như thế nào


tính sx hay ngâm cứu thía. ron hay seal thì tùy, nói chung phụ thuộc vào tốc độ quay là chính

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## Ga con

Xài thì ra mua mấy cái rotary joint cho khí nén xài cho nó nhanh. Chắc quay được đến vài ba nghìn v/p thôi.

Nhanh hơn thì tìm mua mấy loại chuyên dụng cho spindle, tốc độ cao, áp cao.

Còn nhanh nữa tìm không ra hoặc mua không nổi thì chế. Mấy loại mechanical seal thì đơn giản mà, đòi hỏi tốc độ/áp suất cao nữa phải làm liquid seal, gas seal mới đau đầu thôi.

Thanks.

----------

huuminhsh

----------

